# Droid 3 not recognizing USB



## geurinza (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a small problem with my new Droid 3. I successfully rooted my phone when the exploit was released with no problem. I'm running Windows 7 and installed the correct motorola drivers. When the OTA leak was released I figured I should be safe and unroot before updating. I also restored the /system/app because I (unwisely) deleted a couple apps like blockbuster. So then I flashed the 890 fastboot using RSDLite, and my phone seemed to work fine but when I went to reroot it my phone does not recognize being plugged in. Windows does not recognize the USB device, and the phone does not even prompt for what type of connection I want. The droid just charges through the USB as if it were plugged into the wall. When I run the one click root script it can not find the connection. I reinstalled the drivers, tried reflashing the fastboot, and even reflashed using the zip. I double checked and my phone has USB debugging enable, and I'm not sure if this helps but I tried unmounting the SD before connecting. Nothing seems to work. RSDLite has no problem finding the device when it is in the AP Fastboot. I also tried running the linux root script in Ubuntu but that did not recognize the phone connection either, so I am pretty much stumped. Any help would be greatly appreciate because I must have this phone rooted! Thanks


----------



## Yonnor (Jul 24, 2011)

This maybe a dumb question, but are you using the Moto USB Cable? I've heard of people having issues b/c they were using another manufactures cable.


----------

